# Vents won't quit breeding...



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have a pair of vents in a 15 gallon vert. I have 4 small cups in their tank with tads in them, and I can see them visiting the tads and whatnot. But what I am confused about is they keep laying fertile eggs and putting the new tads in the same comtainers as the larger tads. I have been taking the new tads out of the tank when I see them appear. Should I just take all the tads out of the tank and let them put the new tads in the cups? I went through their tank and found 3 more fertile eggs in the petri dish which I took out. 

Thanks, Curt


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Well unless you are looking to roll out a lot of tads, I would just let the parents put the tads i there, who ever eats the other first will do better off. Let the parents learn from their mistakes. \

This is all what *I* would do others may think otherwise.

mac


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

Okay now let me get this straight, you can't stop getting tads and you consider this to be a problem? I've heard of problems like no breeding bad (unfertalized) eggs and stuff like that, but all these problems were due to no tads. If I had your "problem" it would make me smile. You have got to tell me what this thing is that is causeing "too many" tads, I need a problem like that.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I've read threads here that suggest that keeping frogs in a viv small enough to trigger stress can trigger an "I'm going to die! Gotta breed now" response.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

You could also consider any distinct changes in temperature or humidity could trigger this "problem". Are you noticing any similar effects in any of your other frogs or is this a localized effect in just this pair? One thing I just thought of is you could transfer this pair to a new terrarium, sometimes a new enviorment can stop or slow breeding until the animals become acustomed to their new enviorment.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Vents are notorious for very aggressive breeding. The smaller tads being deposited in their older siblings water are simply going to serve as dinner. I wouldn't worry about pulling them. Just let nature take its course and you'll have plenty of froglets regardless.

Bill


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

If you don't want them to breed, you can always try to lower the humidity in the tank. 

Another thing to consider is to dump (dispose) of the larger tads every month of so - so you never get any froglets hopping around in the tank.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the minimum recommended age to ship a frog? 6 months? Are there any froggers locally that you could sell/give the youngsters too?


----------



## davefan13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ship me the tads  :lol:


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, sorry I guess I phrased my question wrong. Them breeding is not a problem. I was just confused why they would keep breeding when their natural instincts should be to not put a small tad in with a big one. They did the same thing last year but I pulled all the eggs so I didn't see anything wrong with it. I think I will keep pulling the tads and see if they come out healthy or not. Last year they produced 4 clutchs of 7 eggs each and I only got 3 healthy frogletts out of it. Yes if I have to many I am sure i can find someone to sell them to. They have grown up in this 15 gallon vert tank so I am sure they don't think it is to small. I think they might just breed for a couple weeks in the summer and stop like they did last year. 
If they keep breeding like this for a couple months in a row then I will think about shipping tads.
Thanks for the infomation, Curt


----------



## sandycreed (Feb 24, 2007)

Give them more tad deposit sites  If it's biologically normal for them to have clutches of seven then four deposit sites aren't enough - simple arithmetic. If they have several clutches then still more are needed. Give them as much variety and choice as possible. In the wild they would have access to more than enough. If there isn't room in their viv for more sites give them a larger viv. Just because they are used to it doesn't mean it is suitable for them. If you want to stop them breeding reduce the humidity and temp a bit. Good luck


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, I think i'll keep pulling the tads. the biggest one has tiny back legs and i have one that looks like they will have back legs soon.


Curt


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

if u need to get rid of some tads id be happy to buy a few


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Do you have a picture of your vent's tank? i would love to see your setup, thanks dan


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, this tank isn't that special, it has a Great Stuff background with a piece of driftwood in it with 4 broms on the background and a button fern and cocohut with a petri dish under the hut, i have put in depositing sites since i was going to let them do their thing with the tads this time.

Here is a picture of what it looked like right when I put it together.








By curt61, shot with DiMAGE Z1 at 2007-04-05

They have either stopped breeding or they are hiding their eggs on me.

Curt


----------

